
Show HN: Harvey.js, a micro plugin for toggling read/edit views of HTML forms - datalist
https://github.com/neroux/harvey

Feedback most welcome of course
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
[https://github.com/neroux/harvey](https://github.com/neroux/harvey)

